# Sad night



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Well,
last night was only my second owner surrender. The first wasn't bad because it was her parent's dog and the woman was not that attached to the doodle.
Last night I had to pick up another doodle (weird coincidence) from her family. Just a month and half ago their whole world went upside down. The mother was involved in a severe golf cart accident, in icu and on life support with neurological and orthopedic problems. the house where this happened (vaca house) is not a happy place for them to visit, her income is missing so they are in dire financial straits and she is coming home in a week and is still very fragile. the family has a 6 year old setter type dog (very placid) and a 2 year old doodle. It was so sad because they all love this dog very much but they know that one push by her could be fatal to the mother. they were all crying, petting, loving on her, the father kept telling her that daddy loves her, she of course is bouncing all over the place. I kept reinforcing that we find wonderful homes that are caring and will take wonderful care of her, but i know i would be destroyed by this.
he knew it was for the best of his wife, but it tore the family apart. I tried not to feel guilty for taking their dog away. it's amazing what can change your life, just one wrong turn, or a golf cart overturning.
hug your puppies, and put on your seatbelts.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That is so sad. I wish the family well and hope the Mom can make a healthful recovery.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are those that you know would never give up the dog in any other circumstance. I hope the mom recovers well, and I know the pup will get a wonderful new home and family.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping this girl out. Hope she finds a wonderful home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is what rescue is for, it is so sad but the dog will find a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaineGirl*

MaineGirl

I am so sorry you have to go through this sadness with the owner surrenders, but what a SERVICE you are doing?

Did you take both the Doodle and the Setter?

That poor, poor, family-how tragic!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray the lady makes a full recovery. Those are the cases that really break your heart. You know they dont want to give the dogs up but know that it is in the best interest in the pups. I hope she finds a new home soon.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*If it weren't for you*

If it weren't for you and the generosity of your heart, dogs in situations like this would have nowhere to go but shelters that would euthanize them. That would surely be even more heartbreaking for the families that have to give them up. 

I'm sure everyone here is grateful for the care you give, hoping we never have to rely on a rescue to save our babies' lives, but knowing that beats the alternative by a landslide.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart.
Lucy


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> MaineGirl
> 
> I am so sorry you have to go through this sadness with the owner surrenders, but what a SERVICE you are doing?
> 
> ...


no, karen the setter is so calm that there is no danger to the mother, but the doodle is just hyper crazy.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

BeauShel said:


> I pray the lady makes a full recovery. Those are the cases that really break your heart. You know they dont want to give the dogs up but know that it is in the best interest in the pups. I hope she finds a new home soon.


i have a home study for someone wanting the doodle, tomorrow night, when we get a doodle like this one, we get emails from all over the country. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I know it was very difficult for you and heartbreaking for the family; but, yes, this is what rescue is for. The frivolous surrenders, whether to rescue, to shelters or CL, happen so often that it is good to remember rescues should be a true service not a convenience.

Prayers for the mother's healing and for the whole family.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. I am thankful that they contacted a rescue to take the dog.


----------

